# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Куплю базы Чехия  Chargeback (под возврат) терявшие

## куплю_базы_чех

Куплю базы на чарджбэк, *Чехия*.
Имя, номер телефона, имейл, компания. Информацией о сумме будет существенным плюсом!
Готовность с вашей стороны заменить не ликвидные номера.

Пишите в ТГ, всегда ответим и договоримся. @ *Leowow*

----------

